# 70 series



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone running something like 225-70-15 or 235-70-15 all around on early GTO? I'd like to see some pictures.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

70 series will rub on the fenders, 65 are iffy and 60 won't.
I have a set of 225/70-15's redlines I can't run on my '67.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I run 235/60R15's on my '67. They are .3 in less in dia than the orig F70's. Fill the wheel wells nicely. Tire photos are tough. If these don't tell the story I'll try to take some better ones. Gives me an excuse to take her out of the garage.


----------



## Wickedgoat (Nov 1, 2016)

Love that GTO. I love that tire size.


----------

